# 300zx Z31 1985 - MAF Question



## brodymulry (Sep 16, 2007)

Hallo All,

I'm new here, so nice meeting you all!

I have a quick question for you, I got myself a '85 2+2 NA recently.
Some surface rust here and there, but all and all good nic. Very good car, im inpressed with the 300zx Z31.

I'm having alittle problem keeping her running.

---->

It does not fire up, with the MAF connected. Sorta backfires out the intake. Rough, spontanious combusion.

Disconnect the MAF, and she RUNS, but UBER rich, cannot rev higher than 2000 RPM.
No accelerator holding her @ 1500 RMP, she tries to idle at 500-400RPM..and conks out.

<----

Now I've disconnected the MAF, checked to see that it works;
Checked that the voltage increases on 'B' (1.4 default, air flow = 2..3..volts, etc) when the air flow increases. Checked that the Unit works, and the power of 'D' and 'E' is 12volts.

Evidently the MAF is somehow telling the ECCS something is should not. Perhaps i am wrong?

I have no idea what the setting for the lean/rich is, as the screw does infinite 360's anticlockwise, and infinite 360's clockwise. :|
I suspect that may have somethign do with it?

Any one have any ideas? It would be greatfully appreciated!

I'm sure its something simple.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Might wish to consult a factory manual on that, I don't remember the specific voltage values for the MAF. The FSM can be found lots of places online for download. Z31.com possibly, or carfiche.com. 

From what you are saying, it may just need to be cleaned. How it runs with the MAF unplugged is typical. Idling at an indicated 500 rpm would seem to be standard, that's what mine idled at. However with the MAF working correctly it should hold that well.


----------



## brodymulry (Sep 16, 2007)

alrighty, moving to 'Running Rich' Thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/z31-300zx-t/135615-running-rich.html#post1187580


----------

